#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Таиланд >  > > >  >  >  Випассана Гоенки в Тайланде

## Ydg

Народ, кто сидел випассану Гоенки в Тайланде, посоветуйте плз какой центр(центры) выбрать? Там сейчас их 9 шт. хочется по спокойнее, но не очень далеко от побережья и не очень жарко. 
Второй вопрос: как сейчас оптимальнее брать визу для граждан Украины и России? можно ли например продлить 60 дневную туристскую до религиозной? 
Цель: провести там примерно полгода с ежемесячным ретритом. 
Буду благодарна за советы

----------


## Thaitali

Вы Випассану именно в центрах Гоенки хотите практиковать? В Таиланде есть много других медитационных центров Випассаны, обычно при монастырях. Недалеко от побережья - центр на Самуи. Нежарко - на севере, возле Чианг Мая, несколько центров. Визы для 6 месяцев достаточно туристической двухкратной, получить можно в Киеве и Москве или в Лаосе. Религиозную можно получить только если принять монашество/стать мэчи.

----------

Ydg (24.11.2014), Фил (24.11.2014)

----------


## Ydg

Спасибо за ответ. да, мы думали о випассане Гоенки, т.к. есть уже такой опыт...пока, может впоследствии встретим еще что-то . Мне никак не разобраться в географии и названиях. Вот список центров випассаны Гоенки, есть ли там центры, недалеко от островов, чтоб не очень далеко было ехать? http://www.dhamma.org/en/locations/directory#candapabha 
Второй вопрос: объясните пожалуйста, как продлить 2 кратную визу до 6 месяцев, какой принцип? надо выезжать в другую страну и сразу можно вернуться? Вроде же они перестали продлевать после выездов, или я что-то не поняла?
спасибо

----------


## Thaitali

Ближе всего к морю центр в Наконситтамарате. Вы поразбирайтесь на сайтах каждого центра, где есть места и курсы для англоговорящих и на какие даты, напишите им. На первый взгляд, запись на многие курсы закончена или курсы отменены.
Я тоже перед приездом в Таиланд сначала думала о центрах Гоенки, т.к. это было уже знакомо, но нигде не было мест, чему я сейчас очень рада)
Принцип двукратной визы: въезжаете, через 2 месяца продлевается на месяц, потом в конце 3-го месяца выезжаете из страны (можно просто бордер-ран) и снова 2+1.

----------

Ydg (24.11.2014), Ануруддха (24.11.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

вот несколько ссылок и отзывов, в конце первой есть перечень основных центров Випассаны в Таиланде со ссылками на сайты:
http://backdoorpath.ru/kurs-meditats...na-v-tailande/
по этим ссылкам отзывы о центрах Гоенки (Dhamma Kanchana)в Таиланде:
http://www.life-in-travels.ru/2013/06/vipassana.html
http://gaziga.com/vipassana-v-tailande/
 и в Питсанулоке
http://with.in/vipassana-nu-i-kak-ono/#axzz3K4Idb67f

----------

Ydg (26.11.2014)

----------

